# Traffic Tickets on Key Biscayne for Riders?



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm in Miami for a few days visiting relatives. Took a solo spin on Key Biscayne Sunday and saw cops handing out tickets to riders. There were a couple of large groups involved. I started to pull over and ask someone what was going on, when a cop pointed at me and told me to keep moving. Not wanting a hassle I complied.

Anyone know what was going on? Were tickets handed out for blocking traffic lanes?

Thanks.

Art


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

As with all states, Florida has laws for bikes. 13mph or over on a sidewalk could result in Reckless Diving. If you pass a car on the left in a no passing zone, traffic blocking,...could all result in moving violations.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Jaxattax said:


> I'm in Miami for a few days visiting relatives. Took a solo spin on Key Biscayne Sunday and saw cops handing out tickets to riders. There were a couple of large groups involved. I started to pull over and ask someone what was going on, when a cop pointed at me and told me to keep moving. Not wanting a hassle I complied.
> 
> Anyone know what was going on? Were tickets handed out for blocking traffic lanes?
> 
> ...


Art,

There are large group here that are RUDE and are upsetting local residents on KB by running lights in massive groups, stop signs and taking top entire 2 lanes roads thinking they are in the TDF. Riders demanded police enforce laws for the cars, residents and drivers demanded step up enforcement of cyclists. It was NEEDED out there.


----------

